# VQ3*de-TT...



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

VQ3*de-TT...












Discuss-

Next GT-R motor? 
3.3l or 3.2l...from what I heard.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they already use a VQ30DETT in the JGTC..........as well as VQ35DE's.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah, I have also heard the VQ30de-TT works REALLY well as a replacement as well.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Yeah, I have also heard the VQ30de-TT works REALLY well as a replacement as well.


i dont believe they have a vq30dett available from the factory, only a single turbo version. so its not a replacement....greddy makes a tt kit for the vq30 though.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Didn't mean to say it was a stock TT.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> i dont believe they have a vq30dett available from the factory, only a single turbo version. so its not a replacement....greddy makes a tt kit for the vq30 though.


he was talking about jgtc (definatley not straight out of the factory) where some skylines were running w/ vq30dett's rather than rb26's


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Damn...a TT Vq30de from the factory would scream with aftermarket support.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tougedrifter said:


> greddy makes a tt kit for the vq30 though.


the greddy kit is for the VQ35DE.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

pic looks fake to me


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

its just a concept drawing.. but now that u mention it the valve cover looks a bit out of place..


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

jeong said:


> he was talking about jgtc (definatley not straight out of the factory) where some skylines were running w/ vq30dett's rather than rb26's


They no longer use RB's ... But I havn't given up on RB's... :thumbup:


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

that engine in the pic.. it is real.. looks funny cause the page that was copied wasn't flat...


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

BigBlueR32 said:


> They no longer use RB's ... But I havn't given up on RB's... :thumbup:


some teams run rb's, some teams run vq's. rb's arent dead yet


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

BigBlueR32 said:


> They no longer use RB's ... But I havn't given up on RB's... :thumbup:


Gotta keep the faith going


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BigBlueR32 said:


> that engine in the pic.. it is real.. looks funny cause the page that was copied wasn't flat...


Yes the engine is real but the turbos are not. They are pasted in behind. Besides... where does the intercooler go?


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

No, I think the turbos are real too - look how intricately they are attached to the motor.... that's much more than them just being pasted in behind.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont think nissan would use a 'mirrored' turbo setup. 
There are also big gaps behind the turbos where the exhaust housing and manifold should be. Its pretty obvious its a photochop.
Besides - nissan hasnt released a non-intercooled turbo engine for about 15 years. I doubt they would start again now.


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

Joel: 
What makes you think Nissan is not going use a IC...???

the pic is real, Where's the IC you ask....Ah...up front! its just not in the pic's

look at the set ups for the tt350's ....very simular in terms of plumbing.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

its real JWT has the set up too ... look at the pics and you can even see the IC piping... here is the link to clear up any confusion

JWT 350/G35 TT


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The fakie picture shows the turbo output flanges bolting directly to the intake manifold on each side. There are no intercooler pipes. 

Also the left hand side turbo is 'mirrored' that is the compressor cover flows the opposite direction. I dont even think garrett produces a turbo model with an 'inversed' version.
Take a close look at the JWT TT motor. The turbos are identical but rotated to fit. One points up and one points in but they are the SAME turbo. 

Its so obviously a fake.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

jeong said:


> some teams run rb's, some teams run vq's. rb's arent dead yet


Well the JGTC no longer uses RB's... VQ30DETT...or VQ35DE :thumbup:


----------

